# Dark Times Are Ahead Of Us, Be Prepared For The Devaluation Of The Dollar:Jim Willie



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Dark Times Are Ahead Of Us, Be Prepared For The Devaluation Of The Dollar:Jim Willie

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I listened to the interview. Here are some of the important points:

He predicts that in 1 - 3 months Saudi Arabia will start accepting Chinese yuan for oil sales to China. From there other gulf nations will start doing the same thing and other Asian nations will start buying oil using yuan.

He predicts that the US will issue a domestic only dollar and it will be subject to two 30% devaluations. The first one right after it's issued. The total of the devaluations will be 50%. Lindsey Williams says pretty much the same thing.

Saudi Arabia is running out of oil. That's the reason for the war with Yemen.

The US is going to face rejection of the dollar at the ports. That's going to cause enormous problems with industry because American car companies use so many foreign parts in their cars.

China is expected to start issuing gold trade notes. Those notes will secured by gold or proven reserves of natural resources. America has almost no gold.

The US trade deficit is currently $500 billion a year. That will subject the dollar to devaluation over and over again. Think Venezuela. That's America's future.

If I think of anything else I'll post it in the replies.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been reading these impending economic DOOM financial articles for over a decade. Still waiting.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Same as Sentry, 10 years is about right.

It will happen, but when is another question. There has to be 20 or more talking heads predicting the dollars collapse by the end of the year. It's interesting that the same talking heads predicted the same thing in 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, and now in 2017.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I have been reading these impending economic DOOM financial articles for over a decade.


And many years of impending doom from Jim Willie. But sooner or later the doom prediction might come true.

Right now we are in a tiff with North Korea. If that ever does go hot the stock markets will fall like rocks. Economies will likely fall dramatically. So doom can happen. And that's why we are all on this site.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> And many years of impending doom from Jim Willie. But sooner or later the doom prediction might come true.
> 
> Right now we are in a tiff with North Korea. If that ever does go hot the stock markets will fall like rocks. Economies will likely fall dramatically. So doom can happen. And that's why we are all on this site.


Doom can indeed happen, but shouting doom every time something fluctuates or a dictator pounds his chest seems more like crying wolf and less like a rational prediction. Or in this case keeps people listening, reading or watching so someone can make a living.

Plus I think we are all on this site to learn how to be prepared so DOOM becomes something ranging from minor inconvenience to survivable disaster.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tweto said:


> Same as Sentry, 10 years is about right.
> 
> It will happen, but when is another question. There has to be 20 or more talking heads predicting the dollars collapse by the end of the year. It's interesting that the same talking heads predicted the same thing in 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, and now in 2017.


Yep. I recall Jim Willie warning of the impending dollar crash in '09 on the heels of the market crash in '08. 

A long as he makes a new prediction every year he'll be able to claim he called it when it does happen. Until then he gets lots of traffic and revenue. I'll not be contributing to his revenue stream.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Usually, those "the economy is about to crash hard" videos are sponsored by folks selling precious metals or investment advice.

The truth is the dollar has been and is being devalued slowly but continuously.

Could we have a hard crash? Sure. That's one reason I'm a prepper. But these prognosticators don't know their butts from Page 1 with regard to *when* it will happen.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I trust weather forecasters more than I trust economic crash forecasters, enough said.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is a conspiracy theory for you lol 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/0/w...ause-secret-planet-called-nibiru-destroy/amp/


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Flight1630 said:


> Here is a conspiracy theory for you lol
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/0/w...ause-secret-planet-called-nibiru-destroy/amp/


Please, everybody knows that extraterrestrials from the Zeta Reticuli star system have been in touch with Nancy Leider through an implant in her brain since 1995, warning all Earthlings that Planet X also known as Nibiru would crash into Earth in the 21st century.:wave:

Check Leiders website ZetaTalk for details.eep:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Here is a conspiracy theory for you lol
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/0/w...ause-secret-planet-called-nibiru-destroy/amp/


Hahaha one of my buddies believes in this and at the same time believes in the flat earth theory. These flat earthers are messed up like a soap sandwich....


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Hahaha one of my buddies believes in this and at the same time believes in the flat earth theory. These flat earthers are messed up like a soap sandwich....


Show your buddy this conspiracy theory lol


----------

